# Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - A Good Stick.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I liked this one. Right from the start and all the way through there were on and off again flavors of liquorish, spice, dark chocolate and, toasted...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - A Good Stick.


----------

